# Oliver 60 Parts



## knight42 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi I am looking for the original seat support for a 60 oliver and also the side panels. would consider a salvage tractor. thanks Leighton 605 763 5532 and leave message


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Knight42 , You might do a google for oliver 60 tractor and check e-bay out.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome knight good to have you aboard. side curtains for those olivers are a little hard to find seat parts shouldn't be to bad. try john adams at fortuna north dakota 701 982 3565.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

just checking to see how your doing on your parts search and if john had your parts or not


----------



## tonywerner (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm currently restoring one and looking for a frame


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Try yesterday's tractor website's classified ads, a lot of people buying and selling antique tractors and parts on there, I have a complete oliver 70 for sale, new tires and fresh overhaul, needs paint to Finnish


----------

